# Fuglsangpark 2009



## Erik (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=FuglsangparkOpen2009

First round, Tomasz Zolnowski got the 2nd 7 ever. 7.91 
Also in the 2nd round he got a 8.91. Videos? Anyone knows if it was a skip or if it was full-step?
Impressive anyway!

Also: Oliver Perge: 0.83 magic single, Oscar got a 5 avg on pyraminx and Henrik a 1.03 avg of magic. 

Congrats all!


----------



## Toad (Nov 1, 2009)

That's incredible!!

I think you should be scared now Erik


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 1, 2009)

Simply amazing!
Congratulations to Tomasz!


----------



## ianini (Nov 1, 2009)

7.91!
That's INSANE!


----------



## Erik (Nov 1, 2009)

Just heard from Gunnar Krig that both the 7.91 as well as his 8.91 were PLL skip.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 1, 2009)

Somebody must have caught this on film. That's too close to a WR for comfort.


----------



## Toad (Nov 1, 2009)

Well in all fairness it's still 0.83 off...

I mean Oliver can solve a magic in that time...


----------



## Muesli (Nov 1, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Well in all fairness it's still 0.83 off...
> 
> I mean Oliver can solve a magic in that time...


Pfft. If all my averages had an SD of only 0.83 I'd say I was pretty consistent. It's less than a second.


----------



## Faz (Nov 1, 2009)

Wowza. 8.91 with pll skip is noob  but 7.91 isn't


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 1, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Wowza. 8.91 with pll skip is noob  but 7.91 isn't



Yeah it's so totally noob Faz, I mean come on, even I get 8.91 PLL skip all the time....


----------



## Escher (Nov 1, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Wowza. 8.91 with pll skip is noob  but 7.91 isn't
> ...



Tch, 8.91 full step is easy...


----------



## qqwref (Nov 1, 2009)

Wowwww 7.91... and a counting sub-10 and two sub11 averages and 8.91! Tomasz is too fast!


----------



## Muesli (Nov 1, 2009)

Escher said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...


----------



## hr.mohr (Nov 1, 2009)

Erik said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=FuglsangparkOpen2009
> 
> First round, Tomasz Zolnowski got the 2nd 7 ever. 7.91
> Also in the 2nd round he got a 8.91. Videos? Anyone knows if it was a skip or if it was full-step?
> ...



I have both the 7.91 and the 8.91 on video but you will probably have to wait until Tuesday for them. Sorry 'bout that.

Also worth noting is the first Danish 5BLD completion by Lars in 33:54. That was awesome!


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Nov 2, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=FuglsangparkOpen2009
> ...



NO, I WANTS THEM NOAW!!!


----------



## Edward (Nov 2, 2009)

cubeninjaIV said:


> hr.mohr said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...


What he said...


----------



## joey (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats zaba!


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 2, 2009)

8.91 pll skip is my pb, so thanks faz.


----------



## Faz (Nov 2, 2009)

Lol 

Also  you beat my avg 12!!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 2, 2009)

zaba ftw


----------



## prażeodym (Nov 2, 2009)

żaba FTWR


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 2, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Wowza. 8.91 with pll skip is noob  but 7.91 isn't



Show some respect please! I know you are joking, i see the smile, but still. You should know how many hours he worked for it and he also has better non lucky time*S*.

I do not know you, and i don't know if you know him in personal but until you don't, please try it easier next time.

Sorry if it seems unnecessary, i know it was a joke, but there is no comparison how hard to get a 8.91 in competition and how easy to say it is noob at home.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 2, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Wowza. 8.91 with pll skip is noob  but 7.91 isn't



It was a bad cross anyway...


----------



## Toad (Nov 2, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Wowza. 8.91 with pll skip is noob  but 7.91 isn't
> ...



Who doesn't to be honest?


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 2, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



I get 8.91 cross.


----------



## Faz (Nov 2, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Wowza. 8.91 with pll skip is noob  but 7.91 isn't
> ...



Sorry mate, I take it all back now. I completely understand the hours of practice put in to achieve these sort of times.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 2, 2009)

Bence doing 17.42 square-1 average:

[youtubehd]3fYxx-VOCSc[/youtubehd]


----------



## Kian (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats! Great to see another 7!


----------



## Anthony (Nov 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



I was always curious as to how long Tomasz practices daily, and a couple days ago I came across some video on YouTube in which he was interviewed. In the video he said he practices 4-5 hours a day.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 3, 2009)

4-5?
Wow, that's more than me on weekdays. o_o

What does he work as, i wonder..?


----------



## Anthony (Nov 3, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> 4-5?
> Wow, that's more than me on weekdays. o_o
> 
> What does he work as, i wonder..?



I'd like to know more about him as well.

*He needs to be interviewed!*


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 3, 2009)

Bence is so underrated. His style is very interesting, it looks like he is turning so slow. Did you get any more vids?


----------



## Zava (Nov 3, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> *Bence is so underrated.* His style is very interesting, it looks like he is turning so slow. Did you get any more vids?



yeah he is. for example no one mentioned his 3:51 7x7 single in this thread... nor his 8 first places in this competition!
knowing Olivér he's got a bunch of videos


----------



## joey (Nov 3, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I was always curious as to how long Tomasz practices daily, and a couple days ago I came across some video on YouTube in which he was interviewed. In the video he said he practices 4-5 hours a day.


Find it again?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 3, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I was always curious as to how long Tomasz practices daily, and a couple days ago I came across some video on YouTube in which he was interviewed. In the video he said he practices 4-5 hours a day.



I asked him the same on sunday. He said that lately he doesn't have that much time to practice at home. As he said: "I practice two hours a day: one hour on a bus the way to work and one on the way back. "



Zava said:


> knowing Olivér he's got a bunch of videos



Unfortunately i don't have his 3:51 solve. He ruined the first two so much, neither i or him expected a sub-4 for the last. And unfortunately i was in the same group.

I caught the last 6-7 seconds of the solve, when i saw it was going to be a good one: He finished OLL at 3:45 and had a right R perm.


----------



## hr.mohr (Nov 3, 2009)

I have made videos of Tomasz's 3x3x3 solves for all 3 rounds and for Oscars pyraminx final and they will be uploaded when get home tonight.

Then I might look for some solves by Bence. I've got a lot of videos but I don't really remember what I taped


----------

